# i have become a Bongripper fan these guys are the real deal



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

oh yeah bring it on , deprofundis drool like a pavlov dog for this band, what about you guys, are teeth of the lion rule the divine? uber sludgy/doom , amps to 11 in the red...

Oh i love this stuff please bongripper come to my city please i beg you on my knees?
:tiphat:


----------

